# Dump Runs/ Donations



## FiremanFred1991 (Mar 6, 2019)

Has anyone ever taken stuff to Goodwill, St Vincent De Paul, Habitat For Humanity, or Salvation Army to try and lower the price paid at the dump? Just curious I wasn't sure if its frowned upon or what


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I was asked to remove 6 trash bags, already filled with empty pop/beer cans for CYD price for NFR on a Fannie Mae home. No problem. I removed them and took them to my small town, all volunteer fire dept where they have a huge bin for empty cans. This way you can donate your empty cans, and the fire dept redeems them for thousands of dollars every year. They put this money to good use purchasing new fire fighting equipment. Helps keep them safe and property taxes down. It's a very good thing that gets tons of support from our community.....HOWEVER, NFR said no, don't ever do that again. We need pics of the cans in the dump.


My advice, check first before you get hosed out of money for trying to do a good thing.


----------



## JordansRenovations (Jun 18, 2013)

It is something that is unexplainable. Its like they are trying to hose you. I lease a dumpster on my office property for trashouts! But the companies still have a fit because they want dump receipts. Have sent pictures of my dumpster. Even sent my bill! Waaaay cheaper to lease. I own plenty of land. So I just make my own dump receipts now! If you dont have a dump truck to take all the trash at once there is no money it. To dump just six bags at our landfill or 66 bags its $55. For 6 bags you are only being paid at most $150. Im not trying to share. My dumpster cost me $75 a month. Anyway to make you lose money they will. I use to donate nice clothes not because I was trying to save money, but because I really wanted to help others.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

I did a trash out for mcs that was 450 cyds of debri in and out of the house I had a crew go a day early sort/separate and organize between good/junk items, took about 300cyds to goodwills 8 different goodwills within a 20mile radius and generated about $5,000 in write offs very good idea and u get receipts and photos if you want to, only came outta pocket for 150cyds which was 5loads with my trucks to landfill


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Never did I not get paid for no dump receipts besides NFR is a garbage can co.✌


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

mountaineer said:


> Never did I not get paid for no dump receipts besides NFR is a garbage can co.✌


I got paid, but they did make a big stink about it.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes I agree they will try to give you the run around about things and yes safeguard probably is doing this more often tjan others but there not the only ones, all of the clients try to dispute that's there jobs sometimes I feel like an attorney but it's the business you know


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2019)

The GSE (HUD , Fannie , Freddie , VA , USDA) will require a copy of the dump receipt when the investor files their mortgage claim. If you cannot provide photos in addition to the dump receipt you will NOT GET PAID and or receive a bill back! Be aware of the maximum allowable each GSE provides when negotiating the CYD removal. I would also make it mandatory you obtain a copy of the approval from the investor on larger debris removal jobs. Lastly, ensure the property is no longer in the residents name before trashing out.


----------



## mountaineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Listen I bid I get approved I clean out no matter the amount and you should be able to come up with dump receipts you will get paid trust me


----------



## wildwest1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Easy solution to your dumpster issue is give them what they want a paper trail .. that the stuff was properly dumped. Talk to your dumpster provider he may be willing to give you a blank letterhead ….fill in the blanks.


----------



## wildwest1 (Jun 7, 2016)

My advise ….. Read the work order ask first do not assume. I know donation recycle may be the kind thing to do. But I have heard and been told that the stuff is not yours to keep to give away or recycle.....and could result it big headache and legal issues.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mountaineer said:


> . . . you will get paid trust me


LOL :lol:


----------

